# Family residence permits and attesting documents



## Bristol2AD (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone could help please?

I'll be coming over to Abu Dhabi from the UK to start a new job in August, but I was wondering if someone could clarify with how it works obtaining residency for my wife and daughter?

My employer will be sorting out my visa and residency permit, but my wife and 20 month old daughter will be coming over with me when we fly over in the first week of August. As far as I understand, they will be allowed to stay for 30 days on a tourist visa, but in terms of applying for residency permits for them, how does that work and how long does it take? Do I apply when I'm over there, or should I start the application from the UK (although to note - I won't receive my residency permit until I am actually in Abu Dhabi, so not sure if I can apply for them before I get this?).

Also, would I need to provide attested copies of our marriage certificate and my wife/daughter's birth certificates? If so, should I get this sorted in the UK before I leave, and does anyone have any advice on how I go about doing this/which companies to use?

Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

okay i can only say how it worked for us..

-we came on the 30 day tourist visa... my husband came on the entry permit. 
-before coming he got security clearance and marriage certificate, all of our birth certificates and his university degree were all attested. 
-when we came they started the residence permit process. 
-they told us our job was to find a house so that we could pay a water an electric bill so that we could complete the family visa process... you need a house i think to show that you can house your wife and kid.
-we found a house, the following week I left the country with two kids to go back to germany
-i went in the morning, spent the night there and the following day they emailed me my visa and the visa of the kids.. residence visa
-we came back to abu dhabi
-the day after we arrived we went to some medical center where they took my blood and finger prints and stuff like that..then maybe a week or two later we got residence cards.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

in terms of applying for residency permits for them, how does that work and how long does it take? It doesnt take very long and should be possible in 6 to 8 weeks Do I apply when I'm over there, or should I start the application from the UK (although to note - I won't receive my residency permit until I am actually in Abu Dhabi, so not sure if I can apply for them before I get this?). yes you have to wait till you are here, just be sure you have the papers attested and security clearance and your entry permit

Also, would I need to provide attested copies of our marriage certificate and my wife/daughter's birth certificates? If so, should I get this sorted in the UK before I leave, and does anyone have any advice on how I go about doing this/which companies to use? yes also i believe you need your degree attested the one that proves you are whatever they say you are on the entry permit. 

i dont know about companies as the conpany my husband works for had it dont for us, you can probably ask your HR


----------



## itsmejake (Mar 8, 2015)

All the above are spot on. Regarding companies attesting documents, my company have previously used 'Ash International' just google them. To be honest, if you want to save the money and do diy it's very straightforward. 

https://www.gov.uk/get-document-legalised

Get whatever docs you need stamped and signed by a solicitor and then Send the docs to the FCO by special delivery and include a Self addressed envelope. They will return it to you within a week and once you get it take it to the UAE embassy in London, they will stamp it and give it back to you with 48hours. All this for a fraction of the price of what an agent will charge.

On the other hand, if you will be reimbursed by your employers then you might as well go with an agent. Mine were not reimbursing me plus I live in London so it was straightforward.


----------

